# Angeln in Kroatien



## Tado (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon angeln war in kroatien?

Und wie waren eure erlebnisse?

LG Tado#h |bla:

hab da was für karpfenangler in kroatien..........


----------



## Tado (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

wenn jemand noch info brauch ins sachen süsswasserfischen in kroatien dem helfe ich gerne.


----------



## Tado (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

p.s. biete traumurlaub in kroatien an wer interesse hat unter sonicdankic@web.de egal ob meeres- oder süsswasserfischen.
Das ist echt ein Traumurlaub


----------



## markic' (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

ja bin jedes Jahr in Kroatien vielleicht kennste ja den Ort Sveti Rok da gibts auch so ne Quelle mit dem Wasser.
Auf jeden fall wollte ich in den Herbstferien mal an nem See da angeln nur leider Hab ich keine ahnung welche Fischarten da vorkommen hab mir gedacht ich nehme einfach mal ne Feederute und ne Spinnrute mit.


----------



## Tado (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

markic kannst du kroatisch lesen oder bist du kroate?Gruss Tadica


----------



## markic' (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Kroatisch kanisch leider nicht aber bin halber Kroate


----------



## Fattony (1. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich bin ganzer und kann auch lesen :d

Hab aber nur Erfahrung mit dem Fischen im Salzwasser..

8aufpassen vor dem Petersmännchen Fische... Gut in der Pfanne aber einer der giftigsten Fische Europas)


----------



## binger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

ich war dieses ja auch da un hab nur kleinere barschartige fische gefangen


----------

